# Won't even load the Start Screen



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

To keep this as short as I can, through my own ignorance I ended up downloading a virus (please don't judge) which eventually lead to Windows 8.1 not even loading up the screen where I can choose to enter the BIOS, boot order etc. I don't even have a DVD drive for my case as they're not compatible. I've tried using DBAN on a USB stick to nuke the ******* and install Linux, but it won't detect the USB, guessing because of the boot order which I can't change. Now, I have a copy of Windows 7 Home Premium x64 arriving tomorrow (on disk) along with a Samsung SE-208GB/RSGD Ultra Slim Portable Optical DVD Writer the day after but I don't even know if they'll work as the USB doesn't. I have the original disk I used to install Windows 8.1 and a years old external DVD drive that isn't doing any justice.

My specs are here, just replace Windows 7 Home Premium x64 with Windows 8.1 x64.
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Jdeadevil/saved/4MYbt6


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Very nice build....you have to find how to boot to a dvd with your UEFI bios is probably the issue.
Can you enter bios by taping "DEL" continuously after pressing power button?
If you can just choose "legacy" mode for boot mode and disable "secure boot" and you will do fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Connect the USB/DVD drive to a USB 2.0 spot on the motherboard. Then when the system is booting, use a wired keyboard and keep pressing F8 until the One Time Boot Menu appears. Here you can select the boot device.


----------



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

I tried that, nothing. :/

Another thing I forgot to mention is that it doesn't make a beeping sound when it boots up, the monitor also fails to recognize it for some reason and shows "No Signal". I know nothing has been unplugged because all this happened after shutting down after a virus. Because I was already having problems, the last time I had it on, I went into Msconfig and ticked the option to go into safe mode.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Connect the USB/DVD drive to a USB 2.0 spot on the motherboard. Then when the system is booting, use a wired keyboard and keep pressing F8 until the One Time Boot Menu appears. Here you can select the boot device.


I'll try the F8 option and see what happens. I tried doing it with F12 and it didnt do anything different, when that would usually go into the BIOS (I think).

Edit: Nah doesn't do anything different, stil "No SIgnal" and no beep.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Remove all sticks of Ram, except one, which should remain in the primary slot.
Remove the Graphics card and connect via the onboard graphics.
Then attempt to boot again.

Are you sure the computer had a virus, or was it just acting weird?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Same as what he (Panther) said!


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

You might try reading this page, and go on down to the "solution". Even though it's a USB key as opposed to an external USB drive the same might apply in your situation.

ChromaSoft: Solving the dreaded Gigabyte "Won't boot from USB" problem


----------



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

Guys, thanks for the help but, I'm gonna ask my local techie to help out. I'm out of energy 'cause I've been messing with it trying solutions all day and yesterday. He's the guy who built this PC for me and I'm kinda squeamish about getting my hands inside a PC already built. I'm typing this on my old PC.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well good luck and please come back and tell us if you reach a solution, we would love to know.


----------



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

Apparently the PC was full of viruses, which doeen't surprise me as the virus was pretty viscious and automatically downloaded more and more adware. The person who told me that isn't the same person who worked on it yesterday so I'll ask him for more info when it's done.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can choose to have them remove it or our malware team to help:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------

